# Travel/Remote Coding Job~HELP!!



## ccali1969 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have tried applying to several companies and have had no luck.  I am scheduled to sit for the cpc-h exam in December.  Are there any companies that will hire you with the contingency that you attain certificaiton in the first year of employment??  I am desperately needing a job and realize that I am close to taking the test, but I am wanting to start work now.  I have 11 yrs coding experience in a wide range of specialties.  I have coded ancillary, observation, PT and OT, ER, radiation/oncology, and ASC's.  I worked for prominent hospital in Southern Illinois and was exposed to a wide range of specialties including orthopedic procedures, podiatry, interventional radiology, and more.  Please let me know if anyone know of any companies that offer this.  Thanks!


----------



## helencombs (Nov 9, 2011)

*Not sure, but maybe worth a call?*

I have a friend that works for them and loves it - try KForce


----------



## aimie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Kforce*

I just Pplied to KforceI and toled me I was hired and this when on for over week. My recruiter had to leave for personal reasons. No one followed up with me and bottom on KforceI will keep your profile and if assignment comes up will call send me private message and I have some others .


----------



## maddismom (Nov 20, 2011)

Aimie, please read your post and correct your typos.  This is awful.


----------



## simply_me1971 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't understand what you are trying to say, Aimie. Your post is very confusing.


----------



## texancoder01 (Dec 8, 2011)

Most travel/remote coding companies REQUIRE certification, usually multiple certifications.  It sounds like you have the experience, but without the certification(s), I doubt they will hire.  K-Force is one company...others I know of are OnAssignment, Cymetrix, Precys, Maxim, MCSCoding,...there are a lot of companies looking for certified remote/travel coders.


----------

